# Card Reader Not Showing Up In Finder



## fotojoe (Jun 16, 2007)

After using it for almost about 50 times, the CF card in my card reader no longer shows up in the finder.  None of the card readers I have (3 of them) show up in Finder when connected to any of my usb ports but they all work on my Windows PC usb ports.

When I open Photoshop I can find the photo file under "My Name's Computer" on the upper left and open all of the files from there.  I can't copy the folder from there and have to open each photo and save it from Photoshop.

I cannot however reject the card from there or from the keyboard so if I remove it while the computer is still on i get the "! DEVICE REMOVAL" nono message.

Based on the above i concluded that there is no problem with the card reader or the USB ports.

Why does the reader show up there and not in Finder?  Is there a setting I can change so it shows in Finder?

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## fryke (Jun 22, 2007)

backup the card on your pc and reformat it on the pc or the mac (disk utility). might be something wrong with that.


----------



## fotojoe (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks for the reply.   The problem is I can only access the card when I have fotoshop open.  Unless there is a way to format from there, I won't be able to do so.  I do reformat the card each time I put in back in the camera but that hasn't been a problem til now.

The problem also occurs with all 4 CF cards that I use as well as 2 Memory Sticks.


----------



## fryke (Jun 22, 2007)

that certainly points to a defective card-reader. try replacing it. if you can use a friend's for testing, you can make sure that that's the problem. those card-readers, luckily, don't cost that much anymore. and every year, they come with twenty new formats supported.


----------



## fotojoe (Jun 23, 2007)

I found my problem!  In Finder>Preferences, the "Show removable media" button was not checked.  Now I have never gone into that screen and my CD's and DVD's were still showing in the Finder so it must have unchecked itslelf...LOL!

 I am finding out more every day that the Mac does stranger things than my PC ever could.

What really bugs me is the those so-called "Tech" guys couldn't figure it out.


----------



## fryke (Jun 23, 2007)

Mainly because nobody ever turns that feature off - and because they should still be shown in an actual Finder _window_ with the left pane turned on etc.

Btw.: You've created this thread twice. I've merged them.


----------

